# What kind of animal??



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

So, not really a lawn problem but these animal tracks I found in the dew on my bent grass this morning have me confused. What kind of animal leaves tracks like this?


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm gonna go with a turtle of some kind.


----------



## jnarlock_19 (Feb 17, 2021)

I am now invested in this. That's so strange. Any security cameras available to catch him at night?!


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

That does look like the back of a turtle shell leaving that horseshoe mark as it travels across the lawn.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Dog with itchy butt. Or likely a turtle.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Chupacabra. Pretty sure…


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> Chupacabra. Pretty sure…


Lol so not a Jackalope? Or a one-legged big foot?


----------



## hankhill11 (May 20, 2019)

Trick question, its not an animal. its one of these thigs only bigger:


----------



## bensjj91 (Apr 25, 2020)

A horse training to be a tight rope walker


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

bensjj91 said:


> A horse training to be a tight rope walker


LOL I showed the pic to my wife yesterday and she said a horse taking a DUI test! Great minds.


----------



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

These are great. I reached out to a few people and nobody knows. I thought turtle as well but there are no marks from it's feet to push it along. I havne't seen anything like it since either so it remains a mystery.


----------



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

jnarlock_19 said:


> I am now invested in this. That's so strange. Any security cameras available to catch him at night?!


No camera and I haven't seen anything like it since.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

100% turtle. It's foot marks are hidden within the shell outline.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm going to go with snake.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

In the second photo... what is racing with the turtle? A slug? Man, that's exciting.


----------



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

Old Hickory said:


> In the second photo... what is racing with the turtle? A slug? Man, that's exciting.


Possibly though maybe a dew worm? That was a photo on zoom. The circles made in the tracks were only 3"-4" in diameter.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

turtle sounds right...but when i googled it, i didn't find anything that had this pattern.
i still think turtle is right, but would love to see a trail camera catch it!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

What direction is it heading generally (N, NW, etc)?Was there wind the night before?


----------



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> What direction is it heading generally (N, NW, etc)?Was there wind the night before?


East to West and I don't recall any wind


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

****o1 said:


> I'm going to go with snake.


Yep, looks like snake. Not turtle, no foot impression on track sides.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Box Turtle racing a land snail.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

to the OP, what are your overnight temperatures in Ontario this time of year? are turtles and snakes active this time of year?


----------



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> to the OP, what are your overnight temperatures in Ontario this time of year? are turtles and snakes active this time of year?


When I posted that the overnight temps were still around 12-14C. Much colder now but that is the only time I have ever seen a set of tracks in the dew like that.


----------

